# hey!!!



## Rainman (Mar 10, 2004)

who put in them red and green dots with the distinguished road, hopeless, can only improve... etc.  and I would like to know who is voting and what are the points for anyways?  where is the manual???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2004)

See this thread for details:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010


----------

